
HP and other companies on the hook with banks for $200B - worldwidebank
https://medium.com/@cloudstories2017/hp-and-other-companies-on-the-hook-with-banks-for-200-billion-on-benprise-tech-site-3fb381468198
======
RoyTyrell
Is this a real article? It reads like it was written by some kind of poorly-
trained AI. While it has complete sentences that, by themselves, make sense.
That all falls apart when going from sentence to sentence though.

Either that or it's stream of consciousness rant written by someone with too
little sleep on too much caffeine...

